# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker, HCU Diego, GR3 2017, Honor 6C support added

## mohamed73

*ONLY World FIRST features on all DC Unlocker softwares*  HCU-Client** 
Read bootloader code, Repair MEID, IMEI, BT, WIFI, Vendor, Country, Huawei ID (FRP was added before) unlock added for :  *Huawei Honor 6C*
DIG-L21  *Huawei Nova Smart*
DIG-L01  *Huawei Diego*
DIG-AL00
DIG-L01
DIG-L03
DIG-L21
DIG-L22
DIG-L23
DIG-TL10  *Huawei GR3 2017*
DIG-L21 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   DC Unlocker   
Read bootloader code, Huawei ID (FRP was added before) unlock added for :  *Huawei Honor 6C*
DIG-L21  *Huawei Nova Smart*
DIG-L01  *Huawei Diego*
DIG-AL00
DIG-L01
DIG-L03
DIG-L21
DIG-L22
DIG-L23
DIG-TL10  *Huawei GR3 2017*
DIG-L21 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## some one

اشكرجهودكم عزيزي

----------


## sam_pon

جزاكم الله كل خير 
هل هناك رابط لبرنامج Hisilicon firmware writer لتحميل السوفتوير ذو الامتداد dgtk

----------


## Zakaly

شكرا جدا على العمل الكبير

----------


## zamory

شكرا لك.........................

----------

